# Velodyne VDR-12



## Steeve-O (Dec 3, 2010)

Anyone here on the forum ever listened to those or own them? The are on sale at Futureshop.ca actually for 300$ each. The spec at not bad at all. Actually they have exactly the same spec as the DSL-4000R I think the only difference is that they don't have auto calibration on the amp. Over all they are 200 watt RMS 400 watt peak down to 25hz -3db. They also come with a remote and are fully programmable. They apparently cost around 700$ Can usually. I'm not sure if this is true since it's the first time that I notice them.

I just bought two of these monster, the last two that my Futureshap had. I couldn't listen to them but the guy told me that if I don't like them I can return them withing 30day after receiving them. I should have them thuesday, I was not able the get them in my mitsubishi the box are to big.

I will see how they compare to my Trio 12 DIY. If I love them I may keep them I will certainly keep them. I will probably try to match them with the trio 12 too for increased head room if I can.


----------



## Steeve-O (Dec 3, 2010)

I received the two Velodyne VDR-12 today. This will be a kind of review of them based upon my impression and opinion. I don't own any testing rig so I cannot mesure anything but I will do my best to say what I think of them. I don't know if I will keep them. I have 30 day to test them and return them if I don't like them.

After some unpacking the two subwoofer I did some test. First of all I've not been able to hook the two subwoofer. I wanted to hook my AV receiver to the first subwoofer unsing the subwoofer preout, then I would have hooked the second subwoofer in the first one using the line output. But the line output of these subwoofer has and highpass crossover et 80 or 100 hz and can only be used to hook another amp and use satellite speaker. I was quite disapointed to see that and I will have to buy a splitter cable. 
The sub are quite well made and weight close to 60 pound each, they are well built, not the nicest looking enclosure I've seen but not the uglyest. These is a remote that come with it to set the subwoofer volume wich is rear using the from led, long blinking = 10% each and fast blinking is 1% and you have to cound those. I set mine at 50% because any louder would make the subwoofer clip at reference (75db) but it was enough loud for me, even a little bit to loud. The VDR-12 are the same subwoofer as the DLS-4000R according to the spec, they are just older serie I guess. 

I've listened some music like bassotronic and 3-6 mafier Late night tips because they have heavy bass with low frequency. I tweaked the subwoofer and then I put a movie. I watched Distric 9 near the end at around 01:26:00 to 01:33:00 where the spaceship escape the earth and the guy fight with the robot. There is alot of explosion and the spaceship make a king of costant buzzing noise that must be in the 30-50hz range during a while.

The Velodyne VDR-12 seemed louder in the upper frequency to me and it did distortionned a little bit more at high level. I had to turn the volume down a little bit to get rid of some of these distortion. Doing soo ended with a subwoofer that was about as loud as my TRIO 12 DIY, I could say that it was really close 1 sub vs 1 sub in output power. The velodyne has and F3 of 25hz where my TRIO 12 as and F3 of 20hz and here I could really tell a difference. The explosion had much more impact on the TRIO 12 and the truck that fly and hit the ground where shacking the room like crazy, in fact I'm still impressed everytime I hear the TRIO, for a 12'' it's surprising.

The Velodyne where quite loud and you could feel those explosion but I was not feeling them as much as with the other subwoofer. Overall I'm quite impressed at what these subwoofer can do for a 300$ CAN bill, They are really inexpressive and give really good performance. The only thing that disapointe me is the annoying distortion sound they deos in the higher frequenty, on my TRIO 12 when the spaceship move it doesn't botter me, the sound is loud but it's not annoying, on the Velodyne it would give me headache if I was listening to this during a long time. It also lack some extention that the TRIO12 have.

Overall for 300$ each (can be found between 300 and 350$ here in Canada) these subwoofer are not to bad. With a such low price people with a limited budget could easily grab 2 or more of those and load there room with them and really enjoy there experience. But I'm not sure yet if I will keep them. I think that the minor gain in DB and headroom that they would give over my TRIO 12 don't justify the 680$ they cost (13% taxe). They don't have as much extention too. For that price you I could get a 1 SVS subwoofer.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Hi Steeve-O, thanks for the rundown on the Velodyne subs and they do not seem too bad for the money and a pair certainly gives you more options :T


----------

